# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Beginners Lucidity TaskClub - Old Tasks

## Matte87

*Welcome to the Beginners Lucidity TaskClub!*

First off, if you haven't read my http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/welcome-my-class-115804/ then please do.

This is a club for those new to Lucid Dreaming and those who feels like they need a little bit of extra motivation to pull through. I hope you try your best to do the assigned tasks, but everything in here is optional. You can join whenever you want and leave whenever you want. 

There's no requirements for this but a *workbook*. I also suggest you being able to recall atleast 5 dreams per week. If your recall is low, then try to improve it first and feel free to start with week one's task right after that. But if you feel like it, go ahead and try anyways.

There will be two kind of tasks. One kind is Dream Control which is divided into Active and Passive, basic tasks and one Advanced task. The other one will be a normal task, for example: "Recall 10 dreams" or something similar. 

You have 2 weeks to complete the task, I will then post new tasks after the *chat* session which will be held at *20.00 GMT+2 on Thursdays.*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Check out the http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/ for the current tasks and previous week's tasks since the taskclub started all over.* 

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

When you've completed the assigned tasks, please post everything about it in your *workbook*. I would more than love to comment on your progress and read about how you managed to do it.

*Here's a list of people who has completed the previous week's tasks.*

** Normal Task 
* Basic Task
 * Advanced Task*

*Week 1* *: Recall 7 dreams. Tell a DC you're dreaming. Short flight.*

*Matte87: * * **
*lemonDrops: * * **
*tblanco: * * **
*nito89: * * **
*Hashmash89: * ** 

*Week 2* : *Do a proper WBTB. Stabilize the dream using senses. Use Telekinesis.*

*Matte87: * * **
*lemonDrops: * **
*tblanco: * **
*nito89: * ** 

*Week 3* : *Try a WILD out. Levitate or do a short flight. Fly at supersonic speed (or close enough.)*

*Matte87: * * **
*tblanco: * * **
*lemonDrops: * ** 
*Hashmash89: ** 
*nito89: **

*Week 4* : *Recall 5 dreams in a single night (fragments count.) Look in your pockets, see what you find! Summon a DC.*

*Matte87: * * (found a lighter) *
tblanco: * * (found a pen, sheets of paper and a phonebook) 
lemonDrops: * * (found a phone, wallet, a handkerchief and a piece of paper) 
Hashmash89: ** 
*grischkaja008: **

*Week 5* : *Successfully DEILD. Eat something. Teleport.*

*Matte87: **
*tblanco: * * **
*lemonDrops: * *  ** 
*nito89: **
*Hashmash89: **

*Week 6* : *Rewind the entire day in your head before going to sleep. Play music, which song is it? Tell or ask a DC to do something for you.*

*tblanco: * (singing the bass in a 1930's rockband) **
*lemonDrops: * (Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive)*

*Week 7* : *Visit Dream World Academy, Find your Dream Weapon*

*Week 8, 9* : *Visit Dream World Academy, Find other class friends!*

*Matte87: **

*Congrats to all of you!*

*Good luck!*

----------

